# Sáp giữ ấm Baby Cucciolo được bác sĩ khuyên dùng phòng bệnh hô hấp cho bé



## Ovixbaby (4/12/20)

Sáp giữ ấm Cucciolo baby tại sao bác sĩ khuyên dùng

1. Cơ chế của sáp giữa ấm
Cơ chế tác dụng của các loại dầu ấm, sáp ấm đều là làm dãn các mao mạch nhỏ, tăng lưu thông máu tới khu vực da sử dụng. Máu là chất lỏng ấm nóng, lưu thông tốt tới ngoài da thì vùng da đó sẽ luôn ấm. Các tổ chức dưới da sẽ không bị nhiễm lạnh.






Vì vậy khả năng lưu hương của sản phẩm liên quan chặt chẽ tới hiệu quả.

Sáp ấm giúp giữ ấm
Đối với các loại tinh dầu mùi khá nồng do dạng lỏng, bay hơi nhanh. Khi bay hơi hết sẽ hết tác dụng. Vì vậy mà nửa đêm về sáng trẻ lại ho mặc dù buổi tối có dùng tinh dầu. Vậy nên mẹ nên chú ý và dùng thêm 1 lần lúc 2-3h sáng để đạt hiệu quả nếu dùng tinh dầu

2. Ưu điểm của sáp giữ ấm
Ưu điểm của sáp ấm là khả năng phân tán chậm. Tinh dầu bị bắt và giữ lại lâu hơn. Thời gian lưu hương trung bình từ 8-10h. Nên chỉ cần dùng 1 lần lúc 8-9h tối là được tới 6-7h sáng hôm sau.





Sáp ấm Cucciolo

Mùa này ho mũi phần lớn do nhiễm lạnh. Các cơ quản phản ứng lại với không khí lạnh khô nên xuất tiết dịch để làm ấm làm ẩm. Sau giai đoạn nhiễm lạnh trẻ có thể bội nhiễm và nặng hơn. Vì vậy bs vẫn khuyến cáo sử dụng liên tục nhất là trong mùa đông. Các mẹ sử dụng rồi có phản hồi gì không?

3. Thông tin chi tiết về sáp ấm Cucciolo

Thành phần chính :Tinh dầu khuynh diệp, Dầu kim thông, Tinh dầu hương thảo, Tinh dầu Oải hương, tinh dầu cúc La Mã, Tinh dầu tía tô, Bơ Shea, Dầu hạnh nhân, Sáp ong, Vitamin E.

Sự kết hợp các loại tinh dầu như khuynh diệp, hương thảo và thông, đặc biệt là balsamic (một loại giấm truyền thống của Italy) rất tốt cho hệ hô hấp, giúp giảm ho, trẻ dễ thở hơn.





Sáp giữ ấm Cucciolo cho bé mùa đông không lo ốm vặt

Đặc biệt tốt cho trẻ đang gặp các vấn đề về hệ hô hấp như khó thở, tịt mũi.Tinh dầu lành tính, được nghiên cứu kỹ an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ

Không có: paraben, parafin, silicon, dầu khoáng, thuốc nhuộm. Không chứa chất bảo quản, không gây dị ứng cho da bé.

Công dụng

– Giữ ấm cho bé

– Giúp bé ngủ ngon

– Giảm ho đêm






Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------

